# Which pier to go to in the morning.



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Cant decide if i want to go to okaloosa or navarre. A little help from everyone to decide. which one do yal think will be more productive. Give me your comments on the two piers to help me decide. Thanks for the info.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Nav less people more consideration


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Agree with Sushi.Navarre a lot cooler.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Been a king massacre this week on PC City pier......


----------



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well ended up going to Okaloosa Island Pier this morning. Didnt catch much do to watching the guys on the end of the pier smashing the cobia. Three guys hooked up at once. I know two of the three hit the deck. One was around 20lbs and the other was around 50lbs. Also seen a huge barracude. All together a good trip. Had just as much fun watching them catch the cobia as if i were catching fish. All i have to say is i need to get me a cobia rod.


----------



## grubZ850 (Feb 22, 2011)

go to navarre if u dont like saying first shot.


----------

